# How long after miscarriage does pregnancy test show positive ??



## Apple111

Hi ladies, hope u are all well. I just wanted your opinion as I'm little confused. I miscarried 30 march which was 28 days ago and am yet to have no sign of af.i bought some ovulation prediction tests today because they were on offer so I could use them when ttc. When I got home I thought what the hel as I don't feel like my cycle is coming and did one it came up with very faint showing positive. I then found a spare pregnancy test that I had from before so thought might as well. Don't know why I did but i thought it was negative and put it down then when i looked again there was two lines showing a faint positive. now im really confused. We did dtd on16th soz to share that but Im now just wondering what if ???? I would love it to be bfp but would also be worried that it could go wrong again :( ... Would like to know what u ladies think. Is this prob still hormones after nearly a month x:hugs:


----------



## Bena

Hi Apple, this sounds very exciting! I got a negative preg test a few days ago(about 12 days after mc). I would of thought your preg hormones from your mc would be gone by now but i guess everyone is different. Really hope it is a BFP for you! I got a pos ovulation test today and we gonna get busy! I used preseed last time but im unsure whether to use it this time as cant help but think was it linked to miscarriage, but on the flip side im convinced thats why i got preggers! Confused.com. Baby dust to you x x x


----------



## ttc1soon

Well it depends, with both my miscarriages my hormones have gotten back down to 0 after 2 weeks (lost at 8 & 9 weeks) But not everyones bodies react the same and some people it takes longer. I would ask your doctor though because I have read from a lot of people that you are the most fertile right after a m/c. Also you could keep testing to see if it gets darker.


----------



## Apple111

Bena said:


> Hi Apple, this sounds very exciting! I got a negative preg test a few days ago(about 12 days after mc). I would of thought your preg hormones from your mc would be gone by now but i guess everyone is different. Really hope it is a BFP for you! I got a pos ovulation test today and we gonna get busy! I used preseed last time but im unsure whether to use it this time as cant help but think was it linked to miscarriage, but on the flip side im convinced thats why i got preggers! Confused.com. Baby dust to you x x x

Hi hon nice to c u on here, hope ur feeling better. I just don't know what's going on with my body :) suppose it will do what it has to. I think I will try and leave it few days to see if af arrives then test again. I have read on intent since posting thread n seen that it's common for it to take long time for hormone levels to go down ..And coincidently since writing thread I've started to get uncomfortable in tummy so it may be af starting. Any way have fun getting busy n keep in touch :) sending lots of baby dust ur way :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

ttc1soon said:


> Well it depends, with both my miscarriages my hormones have gotten back down to 0 after 2 weeks (lost at 8 & 9 weeks) But not everyones bodies react the same and some people it takes longer. I would ask your doctor though because I have read from a lot of people that you are the most fertile right after a m/c. Also you could keep testing to see if it gets darker.

I ttc1soon , thanks for your reply. Really sorry for your losses:hugs: I have a drs appt next week so if af doesn't come b4 I'll get checked out. I was 12 weeks when mc so thinking it's prob hormones still settling down probably. I hope you get your sticky bean soon xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies hope u are all well, I just thought I'd update. I still havnt had started cycle since miscarriage 30/3 . I know it's still early days and can take weeks to regulate itself . My mc was also quite traumatic so I'm expecting as much. I originally posted with query about positive test showing faint line a month after mc. I have been getting period like pains in stomach albeit mild. I have just started to become aware sensations in stomach. Def feels like something is going on and thinking it's body getting ready for cycle. I do keep getting positive tests but they r the cheap ones. Whilst shopping I thought what the heck and bought a clear blue. My theory was if if did show anything then I could test again in couple of weeks if still no af to see if the weeks go up. O just did the test and it showed bfp 1 to 2 weeks.. I'm not allowing myself to get excited as I'm still thinking it's prob left over hormones...I don't feel pregnant like before, all those symptoms went after a couple of weeks. I do keep having dizzy spells which was first thing i noticed last time but i am still on iron tablets...although I'd love to be. We dtd on 16/4 and a couple times since but still not hopeful.... What do u think ladies am becoming obsessed...:) am I torturing myself ???


----------



## Mypreciouskid

I think you might be pregnant again! :) I had a d&c on 3/30 as well, at almost 8 weeks. My hcg was 21,000 at the time and it took almost exactly 2 weeks for my hpt to turn negative. I felt ovulation around 4/16 through 4/18, so we prevented those days but had BD on 4/13 and 4/14, so I'm a lil nervous too. I think my AF is coming very soon. Try not to worry-if you are pregnant, your body was probably ready. :)


----------



## Apple111

Hi mypreciouskid, thanks for reply. I'm gonna just have to wait to see if af arrives in next couple of weeks. I am tempted to go to drs but might just leave it couple o weeks and do the other clear blue if nothing happens. I just keep thinking if it is bfp then great, I will be nervous but there is nothing I would like more in the world. If af arrives then that's good too as it means my body is getting back to normal and we can plan to ttc properly xx hope U get your bfp soon xx:hugs:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I think the only way to be sure, would be to retest and see if it's getting darker or lighter.... Goodluck x


----------



## Bena

Hi Apple, I gotta good feeling that it is a BFP!!! (I really hope it is). You deserve it after what you went through with mc and for keeping me sane when i was going through mc. Please keep me updated. Sending you lots of sticky baby dust! :thumbup:x x


----------



## Apple111

Bena said:


> Hi Apple, I gotta good feeling that it is a BFP!!! (I really hope it is). You deserve it after what you went through with mc and for keeping me sane when i was going through mc. Please keep me updated. Sending you lots of sticky baby dust! :thumbup:x x

Thanks hon, i just dont know what to think at min, I just don't think I'd be that lucky, prob still being a bit negative cos of mc. I havnt even told oh about clear blue cos i know he wants me to get right physically and mentally first .so just confiding on here :) Saying that we have had the conversation today about not using contraceptive n im sure he knows how babies r made :) so prob wouldnt be surprised. I just keep thinking it's left over tissue. Time will tell . Sending u lots of baby dust back xxxx hope u have had fun getting busy :) xx :hugs:


----------



## Apple111

Hi ladies just an update, i went to see gp this morning and she has taken bloods. She said hcg will probably be 0. Nice and reassuring ha x She is going to ring me in a couple of days with results. She said she may ask for a scan at a later date. So time will tell. X


----------



## Babee_Bugs

What a positive doctor lol... 

I hope you prove her wrong :) and fingers crossed for the new bfp x


----------



## Apple111

Ha yeah that's what I thought:) If it is bfp then great, if ad arrives then at least I know my body is getting back to normal which I also good, I'll keep updating :) x


----------



## cathgibbs

oohhhhh good luck hun!! its exciting!!! i hope your results are in the hundreds jsut for that Dr to think 'oohhhhhhh maybe i shouldnt jump to conclusions and dishearten patients?!' xx


----------



## Bena

Hope you prove the doc wrong!! Got my fingers(and toes)crossed for you. I have started with cystitis this afternoon. Maybe I should of waited for af before ttc again? x x


----------



## Apple111

Bena said:


> Hope you prove the doc wrong!! Got my fingers(and toes)crossed for you. I have started with cystitis this afternoon. Maybe I should of waited for af before ttc again? x x

Hi , we will see lol...hope u feeling better n getting busy soon x I'll update when I know anything x


----------



## CountryMama30

Apple111: I was wondering what you ever found out?? I googled this topic and found your post :) It ends without saying whether you were pregnant or not. I am currently in the same situation. Had a MC on Jan 1, 2014. Started the bleeding on 12/29/13 though. Am still currently bleeding, its been basically 5 weeks. Took a test to see if it was neg yet but it shows a faint positive. I have had a MC before and found out was pregnant again around 8 weeks after so I am very curious cause I am still bleeding and havnt had a period.. thanks:wacko:


----------



## kazine

CountryMama30 said:


> Apple111: I was wondering what you ever found out?? I googled this topic and found your post :) It ends without saying whether you were pregnant or not. I am currently in the same situation. Had a MC on Jan 1, 2014. Started the bleeding on 12/29/13 though. Am still currently bleeding, its been basically 5 weeks. Took a test to see if it was neg yet but it shows a faint positive. I have had a MC before and found out was pregnant again around 8 weeks after so I am very curious cause I am still bleeding and havnt had a period.. thanks:wacko:

I'm guessing not as this was posted in April and her baby was born the following april.


----------

